# GTI - Winter tires and rims questions



## Nixon88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys, I got a 2011 GTI and i'm looking for some winter tires and rims...

Do you think a set of Dunlop Graspic DS2 205 55 r 15 with Wheels 15 X6 J bolt pattern is 5 X 112 would fit on my GTI? before making the drive with cash in hand, i would like to get some inputs.

The guy at the dealership told me this could create some issues with the computer/sensor...
or was he only tried to sell his product?

Historically I've put different spec tires/wheel for the winter and never had problems...
anyone can help?


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

the dude may be talking about the TPMS or tire pressure monitoring system ( or whatever its really called ) 

if the new wheels dont have it, it will throw a code and cause a light on the dash, somebody with a vag com can disable this, or your dealer can for $$


----------

